# telnet befehle per batch datei ausführen



## Jürgen Z. (3. Oktober 2005)

also ich will per batch datei die email postfach gröse abfragen. dafür benutz ich den telnet befehl. also

telnet pop3server 110
user username
pass passwort

so klappt das auch alles ganz gut. jetzt will ich aber das ganze hübsch in einer batch datei verpacken. also hab ich bis jetzt geschrieben


```
@echo off
set /p provider=Bitte gib deinen Emailprovider an (gmx, web.de ,hotmail):
if %provider% equ gmx goto gmx
if %provider% equ web.de goto web.de
if %provider% equ hotmail goto hotmail


:gmx
@echo off 
set pop3=pop.gmx.net 110
echo Dein Email Provider ist gmx. 
set /p username=Bitte gib deinen Usernamen an (name@provider.de):

set /p passwort=Bitte gib dein Passwort ein:

pause

goto telnet

:telnet
telnet %pop3%
user %username%
pass %passwort%
```

das ganze klappt auch perfekt bis auf den zeitpunkt wo er zu telnet geht.
da connectet er zu dem server aber er gibt weder user noch passwort ein. ich denk das liegt daran das es nich mehr im cmd is sondern im telnet prozess. kann ich an den auch irgendwie befehle schicken ? 

ich hoff mir kann jemand helfen  

mfg pl4yer


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. Oktober 2005)

Mit Batch allein kommt man hier nicht weit. Das Tool expect könnte aber hier weiter helfen. Hab es jetzt nicht selber getestet, aber schau es dir einfach mal an, vielleicht kommst du ja selber damit klar


----------



## chrysler (11. Oktober 2005)

Wäre auch toll, wen du schreibts, woher du das Tool expect hast, Matthias.

Woher weiss man den als Laie, was cmd, was telnet ist?

Könnt ihr ein gutes Buch empfehlen?

Danke.
MfG chrysler


----------



## Azi (11. Oktober 2005)

Er hat ja einen Link auf das Wort "expect" gesetzt.
Was cmd oder telnet ist,  kann man ja bei google oder Wikipedia nachschauen.


----------

